
Ask HN: B2B software, state of the art? - NoWizards
I am trying to develop an app for my clients to use (small business) but inmediately got surrounded by terms like:  microservices, SaaS  PaaS, IaaS, etc...
Now i dont know where to start, or what is the state of the art.  Tried searching a course i remember from edx (SaaS on ruby on rails) but its archived.  got the feel that this business model is a bit outdated or something new is trending. Is there any place to start?
======
thedevindevops
State of the art {what}? SaaS PaaS, IaaS, etc are delivery models so it
depends highly on what your app _does_ , how will small businesses consume it?
_What_ are you building?

